# HAEMATOMA



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

I have been for my dating scan today and am just over 11weeks, the sonographer explained nothing to me and only when i read the notes she has documented:

"There is a small (13x9x32mm) haematoma adjacent to the gestation sac noted"

should i be worried

I have had two incidents of cysts removed previously, one through key hole 12 years ago and one 2 years ago via open surgery as it was so huge.  I`m just panicking now and thought at 12 weeks I would have relaxed and enjoyed this pregnancy, but its not happening, can youhelp and advise please.

Tanisha


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

There is always something to worry about, I'm still worrying and my boy is nearly 5!!!!

The haematoma is next to the sac, and is very small. I am sure it will resolve as your pregnancy. Try not to worry too much

Take care x


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you, is it normal to have a bleed when it dissolves as so far touch wood have had no bleeds since the bfp?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

no, it should just disappear x


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

another question.  was told to stop cyclogest pessaries at 12 weeks which I did on Friday but am now worried that will my placenta have taken over and will baby be ok. My 12 week scan was last week whilst i was on cyclogest pessaries and all was ok.

also ever since I`v etaken cyclogest I`ve had serious itching problem all over mybody and it just seems tobe getting worse, itchinga ll night, will this go away now that I have come off the cyclogest, do i need to take anything liek piriton and is this safe in pregnancy.  who should i speak to?

many thanks 

Tanisha


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't worry, if your placenta hadn't started working properly, even with the cyclogest, things wouldn't have been ok on the 12 week scan.  I would see your gp about the itching this week though,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

